# FSH levels - too high? Updated



## Chilli

Hi all. I had some testing done back in the spring as have had RMCs and was told my FSH level was 12 which specialist told me was fine and only to be expected for my age! Then I told me accupuncturist who told me that at 39 that was very high and could be an indication of PCOS or endomytreosis. I've done a bit of web surfing and can only find that between 10 and 13 means a depleted ovarian reserve. So I was wondering what my chances are - is there any point on keeping on trying??? Has anyone got any experience they can share about this?


----------



## NanCat

Hi Chilli, I am the same age (39 in Dec) and my FSH is 11.5., which is pretty close to yours...my FS has acted as if, although it's a bit on the high side, it's not out of the ordinary for our age. They feel that there is still a chance, especially with steps like Clomid and IUI...so don't give up just because of that number...I would recommend seeing a FS, having further tests done, and trying some fertility tests to help you achieve that BFP. Here's hoping that both of us can overcome that high FSH!


----------



## NanCat

I meant to say, "I would recommend seeing a FS, having further tests done, and trying some fertility STEPS to help you achieve that BFP." :)


----------



## one4 me2

I was told that mine was at 13 when i went for one failed ivf. The RE said it was kind of high but my acupunturist at the time said it wasn't that high. After doing my own research i found that there are women with much higher fsh that manage to get prego. I am 38 and am not counting myself out yet. Btw...the RE did not completely count us out either and said to keep trying naturally. 

But everyone is different so we shall see.


----------



## Chilli

Thanks girls - you've given me the little bit of reassurance I needed before I gave the whole thing up - here's hoping we're all successful very soon


----------



## Omi

Ive read up on fsh before and frankly, as with everything physiological, it seems to be just a guideline seeing as lots of women conceive after such a 'diagnosis'.

You can google high fsh and pregnancy and you will see lots of women go on to get pregnant. 

Even i was told by the fs that its not that its impossible to get pg after 40 (as so many articles etc bang on about) its just gonna take you longer than a 22 year old. Duh! i knew that, lol!

Good luck honey! :)


----------



## HappyDaze

Here's something to give you a bit of hope - my FSH was 16.4! My AFC was only 3 on each side - definite diminished ovarian reserve. I got my BFP on my second cycle of IUI - this cycle I also took clomid 50mg. The first cycle was unmedicated. Try to stay positive. Good luck!


----------



## Chilli

Wow happydaze, that has really lifted my spirits. We've just been refered to fertilty clinic and I'm hoping to be offered clomid. So pleased for you by the way


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Im going to see a specialist in chester privately on Monday. I'll take all my results, thanks for posting in my question Chilli. Mine is 10.1 at 40 years and 4 months so Ill let you know what he says, My husband and I arn't interested in IVF anyway because the cost and risk of not carrying to term are to high for one cycle, Your 39 so better odds I think with clomid Ive heard not so good for over 40 shall see what he says.


----------



## Chilli

Well here's some great news - apparently 12 is ok - cos I just got a BFP!!!! It's only the first step I know as have lost the last 2 at about 8 weeks, but here's hoping this is my sticky one. So it can be done!


----------



## one4 me2

Oh Chilli....congrats:happydance::hugs::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny:...I hope this one sticks for you!


----------



## Cui

Congratulations Chilli !:wohoo:


----------



## NanCat

Chilli, that is wonderful news, so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## HappyDaze

Congrats Chilli! That's great news, delighted for you! All the best for a healthy & happy 9 months x


----------



## dan-o

OMG!! Congrats Chilli!!! xxx


----------



## Omi

OMG. I totally missed this. How absolutely fantastic - super chuffed for you and of course im wishing you a MAHOOSIVE amount of stickydust!!

All the best, hun! xxx


----------



## NanCat

Chilli, how are you feeling?


----------



## WannaB

Nice work Chilli!:hugs: I will just add for anyone else who is worried about their FSH level, they really arent the be all and end all! Mine came back at 34, and thats not my friggen age people!! :rofl: Im 42 and have had 5 pregnancies in the 8 months it took to get this one, so just goes to show they arnt definitive!


----------



## Chilli

I'm physically good nan thanks, but very wary of getting excited and wishing the next few weeks away - my other losses where all by 9 weeks


----------



## NanCat

Glad to hear you are feeling good....I'm so sorry to hear about your previous m/c's....I hope this one is a healthy and strong one for you...sending you lots of positive energy!!!


----------



## Lucky4

CongratAtions, you must be so happy. Makes me feel much better about my fsh of 9.9. Lots of sticky dust your way


----------



## NatoPMT

congrats to you!!


----------



## Chilli

Thanks nancat - it's a scary time for me here! I met my firends new born yesterday and she was beautiful and I just kept thinking please please please let this one be ok!

Just so you all know as I'm fairly sure it helped: I took maca and royal jelly last cycle... and low and behold we finally scored!!!!! I recommend giving them a try


----------



## NanCat

I will definitely look into maca and royal jelly for next cycle...thanks for the hint!


----------



## NanCat

Chilli said:


> Thanks nancat - it's a scary time for me here! I met my firends new born yesterday and she was beautiful and I just kept thinking please please please let this one be ok!
> 
> :hugs:


----------

